# New Boy On The Block



## jsdk2510 (Dec 13, 2010)

My name : John :tiphat:
My passion : Music ... of all types and genres
My need : To learn more, listen more, enjoy more


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hi there!
Welcome


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

jsdk2510 said:


> My need : To learn more, listen more, enjoy more


You'll sure do that around here! Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2018)

Hi John

Thank you for your zero posts.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Have I started something here- how can find the oldest post on the site..................


----------

